# ORLANDO  oct 4-11



## Colorado Belle (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking for 1 bedroom for one person, no more than $500, either close to Disney or the airport!!!! If you have availability, Last Call, getaway, AC or distress, maybe we can work something out!

Thanks!
CB
970-485-2676
godthompson@aol.com


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 22, 2015)

*Found a place...thanks all!*

Thanks tuggers....
we found the perfect place thanks to you all!


----------

